# I made a website



## R2DJ (May 9, 2009)

I made a website for a company called The Light Agency. They already have a website but since they are a small company (and I am required to find a client that works in a small business and make a site for them as coursework), I was allowed to make one, for educational purposes. 

http://thelightagency.comuv.com

What I am doing is that I am collecting feedback from other people everywhere as part of coursework. Not really advertising as it is not a transactional website. 

I would appreciate people giving feedback. If you want to, highlight Contact Us then a drop-down menu will show (you can't see it if you're in the homepage but a yellow small box will appear - that's the link) then click on Feedback.

In case you're wondering, to go back to the homepage, click on The Light Agency logo.


----------



## zeromac (May 9, 2009)

Nice website dude, simple yet elegent espicially with the logo it adds a nice color contrast


----------



## sparky28000 (May 9, 2009)

sorry to say but the site isnt realy good (even the oicture is over the menu 0_o ( think becouse ie8)


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (May 9, 2009)

It's not bad, but it's not great either.

1) The image at the frontpage changes too fast. Try changing it every 4 second interval.

2) The drop-down menu of "Contact Us" is blocked by the image at the frontpage.

3) Background contrast is too great. Try fading black to grey instead of white; the yellow text can be seen better at the bottom of the page in that way. Also, it's easier on the eyes.


----------



## R2DJ (May 9, 2009)

Some few points:

1) The website is best viewed at the res of 1024 x 768 (since I made the website on that res, at college)

2) I'm a Flash noob. When I tried increasing the intervals, it messed up so I decided to stick with this.

3) I'm not really that skilled in Dreamweaver or web publishing in general. 

I am taking criticism to improve my skills and the website.


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2009)

Same as DeltaForce, plus this :

- The counter button is not always correctly aligned
- The drop down menu when there is only 1 option is not a good choice to be highlighted in black, it's the same color as the background and make the user think it's not clickable.
- The drop down menu might have a hand pointer instead of the cursor pointer.

Edit:
- In "contact us"->"Feed back", the form is over the bottom webpage color.


----------



## eltrut (May 9, 2009)

Same as others have said above, try delaying the picture changing intervals and the menu they cover up.

I would tell you how but I have never done it before, I can only use html and java.


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2009)

eltrut said:
			
		

> I would tell you how but I have never done it before, I can only use html and java.


Maybe with a css z-index, but I don't know if it affect embedded flash too.

for javascript, it's zIndex, it might work with mm_menu_1201115211_0.zIndex = 2;  to put the menu over the web content (all the other thing has a z-index of 0)


----------



## R2DJ (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I am still taking some. 

I will update it maybe after a month since I will be doing the exams and what I'm doing right now is a report on maintaining the site and stuff. Really busy month for me.


----------



## DarkRey (May 9, 2009)

ZAFDeltaForce said:
			
		

> It's not bad, but it's not great either.
> 
> 1) The image at the frontpage changes too fast. Try changing it every 4 second interval.
> 
> ...


+1

try to intergrade CSS into the site, makes everything easy


----------



## R2DJ (May 9, 2009)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> try to intergrade CSS into the site, makes everything easy


Well CSS will be a part of my course in Uni so...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 9, 2009)

Thought I might join in as I have unfortunately been having to get my website building on these last few weeks (massive respect to those that do it for a living, how anyone can put up with the tedium I will never know).

The banner, a nice banner but the conversion to JPEG added a lot of noise.

The background picture.
Granted it is only 50 kilobytes but it does not need to be that wide; you are using CSS so you can get away with using
background-repeat:repeat-x;

e.g.
CODEÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂbody
ÂÂÂÂ{
ÂÂÂÂbackground-image:
ÂÂÂÂurl('BG1.png');
ÂÂÂÂbackground-repeat:repeat-x;
ÂÂÂÂ}
ÂÂÂÂ

I use similar things but one or two pixels wide and that puts it down in the bytes range instead (even with PNG).

On the subject of the actual picture you have quite noticeable colour banding (an artifact usually from using a color format/space with too few bits or compression trying to game it (works for general pictures but fading not so much).

Even with grey as a fade to colour I find the text a bit jarring to read still. Perhaps putting a background colour to the table (you might want to add a border to make the eventual change look a bit less jarring).
On the subject of the table pixel width is perhaps not a good idea, percentages on the other hand work quite well.

While thinking of CSS each page is near identical yet you use a page level/internal CSS rather than a side wide external one. No real problem just that if you are going that route you might as well use CSS to the fullest.

You made some nice buttons, why are they then spaced across the page? A minor gripe though is if you are going to use pictures as text then the alt text is generally the text in the picture or something that describes it.

Personal gripe: javascript, why bother with something like this? Granted the site is not crippled (always good to see; so many (major) sites cripple themselves if you have it disabled)
Same with flash and speaking of flash one of the images in it did not upscale well at all or you softened it far too much.
You said school project though and I know how much they like pointless/flashy stuff like that, you also said dreamweaver while I sense and the others are more inclined to doing things by hand (personally I suggest you at least be able to go in an change things manually).


----------



## R2DJ (May 9, 2009)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Thought I might join in as I have unfortunately been having to get my website building on these last few weeks (massive respect to those that do it for a living, how anyone can put up with the tedium I will never know).
> 
> The banner, a nice banner but the conversion to JPEG added a lot of noise.
> 
> ...


I was expecting you...

Well the teacher required templates to be used so all of the pages were identical and symmetrical. 

Actually, you can blame my teacher for this. She is a new teacher employed to teach Multimedia stuff.

When I and the whole class made our first prototypes of the website, all of us got negative feedback from her. My first prototype (which I am too embarassed to show) uses very bright colours, big buttons, well basically an ugly site. Then she held a lesson about tips on how a website can look great. She said that black-white gradient looks best for a background colour because it looks professional. She also talked about templates, flash and stuff. Like I said, I never knew how to make flash so she made the flash movie for me (editing the photos to have the same size as the others) and stuff. 

I confess: I forgot to convert the photos to PNG. 

Anyways, I will take this into account, Fast.


----------



## chaotic_geo (May 9, 2009)

Internet guides are the best. I suggest you focus on a style and develop from there. I'd check this out: http://www.webdesignfromscratch.com/web-2....style-guide.php

I think it is very useful. Also:

CODEbody
{
background-image:
url('BG1.png');
background-repeat:repeat-x;
}


Could be simplified to: body{background: #000 url(body.png) repeat-x;}

Much easier to work with, quicker, etc. Like instead of 'padding-top:5px;padding-right:5px;' you would do: 'padding: 5px 5px 0 0;' (clockwise order). Article here: http://www.eximdesign.com/css-shortening-tricks


----------



## Psyfira (May 9, 2009)

On the services page, the different size menu buttons bother me, it looks messy. With your high-contrast it really sticks out, I know the text is different lengths but give it a try, set them all to the same size and see what it looks like. 

While I'm here the text on the services page could do with being re-written, the grammar's a bit off. If you have to tell people where to click on your website you're doing something wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In fact, replacing the top level menu in general is a bad idea, as a user I feel like I've gotten completely stranded on this page.

Testimonials page: what on earth is the title doing split across 2 columns?!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Put an extra div in at the top that covers the whole page width, and place your (whole) title in that. (If you use CSS later you'll thank me then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

